# My pigeon first video taking a bath



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

I have managed to film him while taking his bath before bed time, sorry if the video is to long I am not that good at editing videos. He was enjoying the warm water for about 3 minutes before cleaning himself rapidily. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIQnQhzRoq8&context=C371546cADOEgsToPDskIaLQ2nOTQPoSGr6IATKKv1

[yt]WIQnQhzRoq8&context[/yt]


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is beautiful!


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Feefo said:


> That is beautiful!


Thanks, I love my baby, his name is Bravo, I call him Bravito


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's very cute.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I was thinking, while watching the video..*.this is one lucky pigeon. He is very loved!*

He sure looks at home.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> That's very cute.


Thanks jay3, I encourage people to publish their videos of their pigeon pets on youtube it helps a lot to the newbies like me to learn how to treat their own.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Charis said:


> I was thinking, while watching the video..*.this is one lucky pigeon. He is very loved!*
> 
> He sure looks at home.


Yes we both are adapting pretty well to each other, I am trying to find a partner for him cause I think this is the most important for him, I hope to succeed soon.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

LOL!!! Man, the song is soo appropriate!! _"It's my bathtime!"_ - that's hilarious! Bravo/Bravito is really so cute! Good luck with finding him a mate!


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> LOL!!! Man, the song is soo appropriate!! _"It's my bathtime!"_ - that's hilarious! Bravo/Bravito is really so cute! Good luck with finding him a mate!


Thnaks, I hope to succeed soon.


----------

